# löslich y lösbar



## Jiuman

Hola,

Was ist die Unterschied zwischen diese Wörter?

No sé si hay una regla o no a la hora de crear adejtivos a partir del verbo. Lo que si he visto es que al menos existen estas dos posibilidades: -lich y -bar

Ich glaube, die Bedeutungen sind:

- *löslich*, kommt aus lösen, auf spanisch 'resolver'. Z.B: ein Problem
- *lösbar*, kommt aus auflösen, auf spanisch 'disolver'. Z.B: Zucker im Wasser

Añado las frases:
El azúcar es soluble en agua.
*Zucker ist im Wasser *lösslich*.

El azúcar se puede disolver en agua.
*Zuckar kann im Wasser *aufgelöst *werden.

El problema no tiene solución. (Literalmente: El problema es "insolucionable")
*Das Problem ist *unlössbar*.

El problema no se puede resolver.
*Das Problem kann *nicht gelöst *werden.


Esta conclusión la he sacado de estas frases de los ejercicios de pasiva, pero no sé si es correcto.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Quelle

Ja, so ist es.
Beide Adjektive kommen von lösen.
Lösbar ist, was gelöst werden kann; löslich, was sich löst.
Eine Aufgabe, ein Problem, ein Konflikt etc. sind lösbar; es gibt eine Lösung (solución).
Ein Stoff kann in z.B. einer Flüssigkeit gelöst werden, er ist löslich (soluble; disoluble).
Vitamine können wasserlöslich bzw. fettlöslich sein; d.h. sie lösen sich in Wasser bzw. Fett.


----------



## elroy

Jiuman said:


> - *löslich*, kommt aus lösen, auf spanisch 'resolver'. Z.B: ein Problem
> - *lösbar*, kommt aus auflösen, auf spanisch 'disolver'. Z.B: Zucker im Wasser


 Ich glaube, Du hast Dich einfach vertippt, aber genau umgekehrt verhält es sich.


----------



## Pitt

Jiuman said:


> Hola,
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Wörtern?
> 
> No sé si hay una regla o no a la hora de crear adejtivos a partir del verbo. Lo que si he visto es que al menos existen estas dos posibilidades: -lich y -bar
> 
> Ich glaube, die Bedeutungen sind:
> 
> - *lösbar,* kommt von lösen, auf spanisch 'resolver'. Z.B: ein Problem
> - *löslich*, kommt von auflösen, auf spanisch 'disolver'. Z.B: Zucker im Wasser
> 
> Añado las frases:
> El azúcar es soluble en agua.
> *Zucker ist im Wasser *löslich*.
> 
> El azúcar se puede disolver en agua.
> *Zuckar kann im Wasser *aufgelöst *werden.
> 
> El problema no tiene solución. (Literalmente: El problema es "insolucionable")
> *Das Problem ist *unlösbar*.
> 
> El problema no se puede resolver.
> *Das Problem kann *nicht gelöst *werden.
> 
> 
> Esta conclusión la he sacado de estas frases de los ejercicios de pasiva, pero no sé si es correcto.
> 
> Danke im voraus!


 
Saludos


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Sólo una pequeña corrección.



Jiuman said:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Wörtern?


----------



## Pitt

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Sólo una pequeña corrección.


 
Tienes toda la razón. Lo he corregido.


----------

